# Owensboro Kentucky



## DaleP (Sep 21, 2009)

This is one of my favorite comps. I hope some of you can make it there.


----------



## Old Dave (Sep 21, 2009)

It is also one of our favorites.

Ribs & Bibs will get there about noon on Thursday with about 5 gallons of Bahama Mama's on board.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 3, 2009)

WHAT??? That is right down the road from me… well maybe around 1.5 hours… I may just show up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope you're talking about next year.  The contest was last weekend.


----------

